# Boxers, Briefs, Bikini, Commando...Pick Your Side



## Albino_taters (Sep 28, 2010)

An innocent question, which do u prefer? I have honestly come to love the commando style of underwear. Gotta love the feel of the breeze between my knees


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 28, 2010)

How can you have a "commando style of underwear"? Going commando means you are not wearing underwear. Really, once you think about it, your situation just flat out doesn't exist.

That being said, I enjoy briefs. It's hard to find good fitting briefs though as a fat dude.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 28, 2010)

I spent a lot of years commando then I found lisa's lacies leisure briefs and they are soo comfy so they are my preffered choice and I do have some other underwear for special occassions


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 28, 2010)

I like boxers and boxer briefs on men.

On myself, I'm more of a boyshort or thong girl.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 28, 2010)

Boxer briefs or briefs. Commando weirds me out.


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 29, 2010)

I like painting all my underwear in camouflage patterns so I can blend into the scenery and go behind lines.

I've worn all styles and it doesn't matter except on hot hot dates where I know I'll be in action; I go commando on those missions.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 29, 2010)

I ten to freelip most of the time (that's commando for girls) but I have boycut briefs for times that require more coverage and winter time as well. Nothing else will do.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 29, 2010)

The idea of going commando grosses me out, on myself at least. Most of my undies are thongs now.
On guys... As long as I get to take it off, I don't care what it is.


----------



## Albino_taters (Sep 29, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> How can you have a "commando style of underwear"? Going commando means you are not wearing underwear. Really, once you think about it, your situation just flat out doesn't exist.
> 
> That being said, I enjoy briefs. It's hard to find good fitting briefs though as a fat dude.



Well I mean bald is still a style of hair cut and that's cool


----------



## Bearsy (Sep 29, 2010)

Commando feels and breathes better, but I wear briefs. 
Being my size/shape I can't find pants that fit me right, so they're always sagging.
I don't want to walk around and have my ass hanging out for the world to see.


----------



## Bearsy (Sep 29, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I ten to freelip most of the time (that's commando for girls) but I have boycut briefs for times that require more coverage and winter time as well. Nothing else will do.



Boyshorts are fucking hot. My favorite kind of panty.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 29, 2010)

If i could get boyshorts I would try them but in my size they barely cover my behind


and for guys there is something sexy about silk or satin boxers that appeals to my tactile side


----------



## LovesBigMen (Sep 29, 2010)

I like boy shorts  confy


----------



## LovesBigMen (Sep 29, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Boyshorts are fucking hot. My favorite kind of panty.



I did not see this comment before I posted that is all haha
I just seriously only have boy shorts confey:happy:


----------



## Esther (Sep 29, 2010)

I prefer boxer briefs for guys. My manfriend recently, for some unfathomable reason, started wearing those horrid, light blue briefs with white ribbing... like everyone's dad wears. I have no idea where the fuck they came from but they seriously make my skin crawl.
For me, I prefer low-riding bikini cut, or boyshorts. But I loathe anything with thick ribbing... totally uncomfortable, always leaves panty lines.


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 29, 2010)

I like boxers/boxerbriefs for myself in everyday, would totally do bikini in an intimate setting, and when alone I sleep commando.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Sep 29, 2010)

Esther said:


> I prefer boxer briefs for guys. My manfriend recently, for some unfathomable reason, started wearing those horrid, light blue briefs with white ribbing... like everyone's dad wears. I have no idea where the fuck they came from but they seriously make my skin crawl.



This is twice in two minutes on this board someone almost made me spit take from laughing. "The Saga Of Esther's Manfriend and His Horrific Briefs." 

To answer the question for myself, I'm a former skater, narrow, but muscular hips, no butt, muscular thighs. Only thing that fits me is string bikinis for the most part. And some boy shorts, but they have to be really low rider. 

For everyone else, I demand thongs!!!!!!


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 29, 2010)

I tend towards boyshorts or thongs when I actually bother to wear underwear. With lace and all that. 

A lot of the time I don't. For some reason, underwear is for when I want to make getting dressed seem sexier.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 29, 2010)

I prefer boxers. But, I'll wear whatever I got.


----------



## Goreki (Sep 29, 2010)

Whatever, as long as it's comfortable.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 29, 2010)

Esther said:


> I prefer boxer briefs for guys. My manfriend recently, for some unfathomable reason, started wearing those horrid, light blue briefs with white ribbing... like everyone's dad wears. I have no idea where the fuck they came from but they seriously make my skin crawl.



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Esther again.

I WAS LAUGHING TO MYSELF loudly.....when I read this....*


----------



## orinoco (Sep 29, 2010)

generally boxers, ocassionally thong if i'm feeling pervy!


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 29, 2010)

Boxers. The only type I've worn since underoos.


----------



## Tad (Sep 29, 2010)

boxer-briefs if it is cold enough out, low-rise briefs otherwise. Love boxers for sleeping, but under pants I always find they bunch up oddly--maybe just an issue from the size of my thighs, or do they do that for other guys too?


----------



## Paquito (Sep 29, 2010)

I've never really been able to do boxers. No matter what size I got, the things were always cutting off circulation to my thighs. Absolutely no breathing room. The waist was fine (I love elastic), but I was always in danger of ripping the legs with a sudden movement.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 29, 2010)

Boxers.....definitly. I dont think i could go commando at all.....at least not in public :blush:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 29, 2010)

boxers or commando


----------



## Venom (Sep 29, 2010)

I like boxers on guys, or commando.
For myself I usually wear g-strings or lace boy shorts, although I also have a thing for wearing superhero briefs from time to time.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 29, 2010)

boxers. i love the free feeling. i'd go commando but i also tend to experience a little pant sagging and wouldn't want to accidentally expose myself in public.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Sep 29, 2010)

So wait... underwear on a guy? Or like... underwear that I wear?

I'm gonna totally answer both anyway...

Boxers are the best on a guy.

And uh... thongs are more comfortable... but my favorite has to be boy-short panties. 

And now, I feel awkward.
I think it's cuz I said "panties".


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 29, 2010)

I like the feel of cotton briefs aka 'granny panties'. But when I want to feel sexy in a dress, thongs all the way!!!!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Sep 29, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I like the feel of cotton briefs aka 'granny panties'. But when I want to feel sexy in a dress, thongs all the way!!!!



Yeah, that's the one bad thing about panties... if you are wearing anything tight, it's a panty-line extravaganza. So even if I don't want to wear a thong... if the outfit happens to be tight below the waist... I kinda have to.

And now I'm rambling.


----------



## djudex (Sep 29, 2010)

I used to go commando until I was on my way to meet my financial adviser and as I was stepping down from the truck my jeans shredded in the thigh/crotchal region. I'm a boxer-briefs fellow now.

I never could get the hang of regular boxers, somehow I could never get them to stop bunching up and strangling my nads.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 29, 2010)

djudex said:


> I used to go commando until I was on my way to meet my financial adviser and as I was stepping down from the truck my jeans shredded in the thigh/crotchal region. I'm a boxer-briefs fellow now.
> 
> *I never could get the hang of regular boxers, somehow I could never get them to stop bunching up and strangling my nads.*




This. I don't get boxers at all tbqh. Boxers, how the fuck do they work?


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 30, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> This. I don't get boxers at all tbqh. Boxers, how the fuck do they work?



Miracles, motherfucking miracles.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 30, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> This. I don't get boxers at all tbqh. Boxers, how the fuck do they work?



boxers are like any other article of clothing, they are cut differently depending on the manufacturer. so yeah, some will ride or bunch up (especially silk or the jersey knit kind). once you find that brand for you though, oh man, pure delight.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 30, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> boxers are like any other article of clothing, they are cut differently depending on the manufacturer. so yeah, some will ride or bunch up (especially silk or the jersey knit kind). once you find that brand for you though, oh man, pure delight.



I'll just stick with briefs good sir! Gotta get that support


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 30, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I'll just stick with briefs good sir! Gotta get that support



aren't you wearing boxers in your picture though???


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 30, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> aren't you wearing boxers in your picture though???



99% of my underwear is briefs, I have like two pairs of boxers that I wear when I forget to do laundry. I guess they are my backup underwear


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 30, 2010)

100% boxers

Thongs on girls


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 30, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> once you find that brand for you though, oh man, pure delight.



Yup. Not all boxers are created equal. I don't buy any other underwear type because the right brands fit so well. And I remember not liking how briefs put my genitals on lockdown.



BigChaz said:


> 99% of my underwear is briefs, I have like two pairs of boxers that I wear when I forget to do laundry.



When there's 198 pairs of dirty underwear in your house, it's time to do some laundry.


----------



## Venom (Sep 30, 2010)

BeerMe said:


> When there's 198 pairs of dirty underwear in your house, it's time to do some laundry.



I can wait till there's about 274 pairs dirty to do laundry.


----------



## Melian (Oct 1, 2010)

For guys: I don't care what kind of underwear they're wearing (if they're wearing any...), as long as it's not those gross, white or blue old man briefs. They look like fucking diapers.

For myself: thongs or nothing. Depends on whether or not I want to give upskirts. Actually, I've got some good stories about that, but am too tired to type them out now.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 1, 2010)

Melian said:


> For guys: I don't care what kind of underwear they're wearing (if they're wearing any...), as long as it's not those gross, white or blue old man briefs. They look like fucking diapers.
> 
> For myself: thongs or nothing. Depends on whether or not I want to give upskirts. Actually, I've got some good stories about that, but am too tired to type them out now.



You have a way of captivating your audience, now everyone wants to hear your stories.


----------



## GentleSavage (Oct 1, 2010)

Boxer briefs all the way. Tight enough that they don't rise, but still give the boys some room to breath.


----------



## Amandy (Oct 1, 2010)

Boxer briefs + thick thighs = hot as hell.

Only bikini for me; I can't stand butt floss. I'm uptight like that.


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 3, 2010)

I wear boxer briefs most of the time.


----------



## Esther (Oct 3, 2010)

Melian said:


> For guys: I don't care what kind of underwear they're wearing (if they're wearing any...), as long as it's not those gross, white or blue old man briefs. They look like fucking diapers.



THIS!! Hahahahaha


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 3, 2010)

Esther said:


> THIS!! Hahahahaha



Oh Esther, so scarred by the man briefs. The sad part is I only clicked on this thread because I saw you had posted and I was hoping you were ranting about man briefs again. Getting a you and Melian twofer was more than I dared dream about. Sigh. You two never disappoint me.:wubu::wubu:


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 3, 2010)

Underwear Attack!!!!!


----------



## Paquito (Oct 4, 2010)

Everything always turns into a picture thread here...

Not complaining.


----------



## GbWestsider (Oct 4, 2010)

Boxer briefs and boxers


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 4, 2010)

Boxers on a guy 
Girl shorts or lace usually on myself


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 12, 2010)

I love boxers. So easy to use the potty in


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 12, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I love boxers. So easy to use the potty in



That is definitely my number one criteria when buying boxers.

I ask myself the following questions every single time I make an underwear purchase:

1) How do these undergarments affect my Pants-to-Pissing speed?

2) In an emergency, how quickly can these undergarments be removed whilst sitting?

3) If required, would these undergarments facilitate the fart muffling process?


----------



## Zowie (Oct 12, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> That is definitely my number one criteria when buying boxers.
> 
> I ask myself the following questions every single time I make an underwear purchase:
> 
> ...



Man, and I thought I was being difficult if I wondered if someone would want to see me in said underwear.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I think about the bending to tearing ratio?
Is the pattern going to be pleasing to the eye?
Do they make my wang look yummy?


----------



## Dutchgut (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Underwear Attack!!!!!



Big Chaz, 
you cut quite a figure in those boxers! I wish that I were equally impressive.


----------



## Dutchgut (Oct 13, 2010)

Perhaps some visitors to this site use this brand of briefs. 
I hope that this link works. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kwPxQbOoMg


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

Tighty Whities are no bueno because they end in my booty... That is never a good situation.


----------



## blumex (Apr 24, 2022)

Bikini of course


----------

